# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Kali linux

## Murleys

есть ли кто может помочь умными книжками про эту чудо вещь?
язык не важен,важна книжка- которая реально может научить.

----------


## s.markin

https://kali.tools/

----------


## advadovobia

А как это перефразировать?

----------

